# Any Group rides in Camarillo area Oct. 21 or 22?



## MJCBH (Nov 25, 2002)

Hello So Cal riders,
I'm going to be in town for the Santa Barbara Century on Oct. 23. I'm staying in Camarillo and am wondering if there are any group rides going on in that area on Thursday or Friday (Oct. 21 or 22). I'm not familiar at all with the area and would love to get out and stretch the legs a bit!


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Conejo Valley Cyclists in Thousand Oaks has a Thursday evening ride on their calendar. There's not much light at this time of year, though. Try dropping a line to Jim Doane to see if they're riding.

Camarillo Bike Co. doesn't advertise bike rides, but I see a lot of their jerseys in the area. You might give them a call to see if they have anyone going out.

Channel Islands Bike Club in Ventura advertises a Thrusday am ride.

HTH,
JSR


----------

